# Complain about SOSH



## andrewcinnes (22 d ago)

We are having a terrible time with French internet company SOSH. Nothing can be resolved via their chat room. Even if they do agree to fix things on a chat they never do. How do you complain about them? Is there a consumer complaints service in France ? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

What contract do you have with them?
Are you tied-in?

* Looks like a cancellation fee of 50-100 if you are, but might still be worth it to avoid the hassle.






Résiliation Sosh : comment mettre fin à son abonnement internet ? | Choisir.com


Vous souhaitez résilier votre box Sosh et changer de fournisseur d’accès à internet ? À première vue, les démarches peuvent être décourageantes. En réalité, cela est à la fois simple et rapide quand on connaît les modalités de résiliation Sosh. On vous explique tout…




www.choisir.com


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Not sure about complaints to an authority that would intervene on your behalf but there is a consumer association (reviews, discussions etc) and a quick search for SOSH turned up complaints. Might be a start. Link below to the forum:









Le forum des consommateurs - UFC-Que Choisir


Venez contribuer au forum de la 1re association de consommateurs de France !



forum.quechoisir.org


----------



## andrewcinnes (22 d ago)

Clic Clac said:


> What contract do you have with them?
> Are you tied-in?


It’s a year long internet contract. The engineer never showed to connect it so we requested a cancellation. SOSH said they had cancelled the account but now we are getting letters from debt collectors for the bills. We also have no internet access to the account as we ‘cancelled’ it! their chat rooms accept the problem but no one ever fixes it and the bills keep coming. Kafkaesque!


----------



## rynd2it (Feb 2, 2010)

andrewcinnes said:


> It’s a year long internet contract. The engineer never showed to connect it so we requested a cancellation. SOSH said they had cancelled the account but now we are getting letters from debt collectors for the bills. We also have no internet access to the account as we ‘cancelled’ it! their chat rooms accept the problem but no one ever fixes it and the bills keep coming. Kafkaesque!


SOSH is part of Orange, have you tried calling the Orange English Helpline?


----------



## Lalla (May 12, 2021)

These days it's a good strategy to shame them on social media such as Twitter. It often gets the most prompt response. 😁


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

Sosh can be a great no-frills deal and a money saver but people need to be aware. When something goes wrong it can be a nightmare. So far we've had no problems with it but always at the back of my mind there is the fear that when things go wrong it may well be unresolvable. Although it is a branch of Orange, any problem gets the runaround just as if you were with another company having an agreement to use Orange's infrastructure. You get bounced around between the two, both denying responsibility.


----------

